# Black Anodized Zapco 9.0 !



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Ended up not needing this bad boy...thought someone on here may be interested!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...6146885?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item2ebd671c45


MOD EDIT: changed link to re-listed item


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That right thare is just beautiful. Makes me want to get engaged to it if it will have me lol.


----------



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> That right thare is just beautiful. Makes me want to get engaged to it if it will have me lol.


Thanks! It is really hard to capture in a picture how nice this amp looks!


----------



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

That is a gorgeous unit! It reminds me of the custom amps I had made when I worked at Zapco.


----------



## mcintoshi (Feb 22, 2011)

Relisted and priced with out the VFD and WRC....

Zapco 9.0 XBA (anodized) w/ Box Car Amplifier RARE !!! | eBay


----------

